# US Navy Mailman Delivering "Good Mail" During World War II



## SeaBreeze (Nov 1, 2017)

Video and more here.



> Loyd Leatherman was 18 years old when he first stepped aboard the U.S.S.  Oglethorpe, the massive Navy cargo ship that would be his home for the  next two years. It was 1944, the world was at war and Leatherman had  just finished his training in San Francisco. He was preparing for life  thousands of miles away in the Pacific when his captain approached him.
> 
> “He said, ‘You’re going to be the first man over the side when we hit  port and you’re going to be the last man to board when we leave. And  that’s just the way it’s going to be,'" Leatherman, now 90, told ABC  News.
> 
> ...


----------

